# Where can I get Forex historical data in 5 min intervals?



## Simon_2211 (5 February 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for reading this message.

Does anybody know where can i find or subscribe for forex historical data in 5 mins intervals that is compiled in Metastock format.

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thank you,

Regards

Simon


----------



## macca (5 February 2007)

Hi Simon,

You may be better to post this question on a Forex forum, try this one

http://www.forexfactory.com/

Good luck


----------



## wavepicker (5 February 2007)

Simon_2211 said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for reading this message.
> 
> ...





Try opening an account with Global Forex Trading. They probably have the best platform and you an export the raw data in most time intervals


----------



## kaveman (5 February 2007)

I got mine from here
http://www.forexite.com/free_forex_quotes/forex_history_arhiv.html


----------



## Simon_2211 (5 February 2007)

Thanks all for your help.


----------

